# I need a new jacket



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

I want a new snowboarding jacket, but I want a white and red jacket so it matches the rest of my gear. Could anyone help me find a sweet white and red snowboarding jacket?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Lols...Im going to tell you what I always tell my girlfriend. Snowboarding isn't a fashion show. If you can find one that matches and is warm, then power to you. But if its a hassle just get something warm. 

I got a 686 Smarty Uzi Tweed (moss color) and the thing kicks ass. +1 for 686


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Well I already have a warm jacket so i'm good on that, but i got a job and have money to spare now so why not find something that matches and is warm lol?
Could someone also give me a list of companies that have some sick snowboarding jackets?


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Here are some all white jackets:

SPECIAL BLEND Gunner Jacket
 See details 

Market price: $189.99
Our price: $132.99
save 30%

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

SPECIAL BLEND Control Jacket
 See details 

Market price: $199.99
Our price: $139.99
save 30%

-------------------------------------------------------------------

VOLCOM Transfer Jacket
 See details 

Market price: $329.95
Our price: $230.99
save 30%


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

My vote is for a all white 686 or Foursquare.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Sessions Cyclone

Don't know anything about it, but the Sessions jacket and pants I have rock! With a coat this bright, you may need a darker lens for your goggles.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Marker Nova
This is the jacket I just bought and it's amazing. It's insulated and keeps me warm enough that I only need a base layer.

EDIT:
Marker Titan
A little cheaper, insulated, and probably a little lighter weight than the Nova.


----------

